# double tank stand prints



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

This hobby has me absolutely addicted. I don't know what it is but I have found myself wanting about 400 aquariums! Anyway I would like to have another 55 gallon, but it would be a south American cichlid tank. Not anytime in the near future but I think the best thing to do would be a double tank stand. I was looking around in Google and found one I love.









I'm sure this has been seen before. I would love something like this, I like the access door on top and bottom of each tank. Does anybody have any plans like this. I know the forum where I found this has some pretty good pictures of the build but its such a big project I'm afraid to get into it and screw something up!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really am not into fancy stands unless they come with the tank...i would rather build a tank...i have built a lot of tanks out of plywood..mostly 120 and 240 gallons....i used cinder blocks for their stands...they worked perfectly....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay, that double stand is a significant improvement over cinder blocks, though I appreciate the sentiment. 

That should be easy to figure out from the picture. Of course easy to figure out v.s easy to do are two different things 

I would worry about top heavy- if it does get top heavy falling over is a real issue. You will want to put it on solid ground as opposed to carpet.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That is probably a 55 over a 40. Not too bad, weight-wise. I have several sets like that with iron 2-tank stands.

There a couple of issues inherent with stacking tanks. The bottoms one so close to the ground that its very slow to siphon from them, the clearance between the tank makes it hard to do anything in the bottom one and the top tanks get high enough that you need a ladder to do anything in them. Arrangement is a balancing act, trying to minimize the issues. The pictured stand, the bottom isn't that low and there is reasonable clearance between, but the high tank is really up there. 

Look for shorter tanks. 45s, 40Ls, and 33L if you are planning to double up.


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ive been having this issue as well, Alot has to do with the floor your putting it on as well. In my dining room i have a few tanks, one set is 2 40 wides on a metal stand. I think the bottom one was 4 inches from the floor and a pain to do water changes in, let alone accessing it like emc7 said. I have an old farmhouse with wood floors, and I have to setup supports in the basement for wherever I add a tank. There was no bounce with the wrought iron stand. I made a simple 2 tier 2x4 stand bringing the bottom one up by 24 inches. I left 15 inches between the top of that 40 and the next 2x4 for the top tank. as soon as i filled the bottom tank there was some serious bounce without even adding water to the top tank so I ended up scrapping the whole thing. I was going to bolt the stand into the 2x6 studs behind the wall but wife nixed that idea Theres a 125 right next to where i set that up and that tank didnt budge when I jumped up and down. but man, that stand musta moved about 2 or 3 inches on the top back and forth withe just the bottom one filled. Would like to see how you fair on this that maybe I overlooked something.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I bought a pump attached to a hose for bottom tanks. It helps a lot with partial water changes. Getting the last bit out (I did that this week because my 33L is leaking) requires siphoning into a bucket, pumping and dumping the bucket and finishing with a sponge. I've also tried the 2 tier system where the top of the front tank is close to level with the bottom of the back tank. I have 4 55s on a stand like this, but it is too high. If I ever move those tank, I'll cut down the stand. In the meantime I got a scaffold thing that is 4' long and a few feet high. Shimming wood stands is a PITA but they don't move much after. Real wood is a 100 X better than those particle board things. The leaking tank has got the stand leaning, curling and twisting. Now I need to empty the 55 on top and replace it (fortunately I have an iron stand in the basement, but it may need another coat of rustoleum). Repeatedly tugging on the trim as you try to get rocks in and out of a tight bottom tank is not good for its seals.


----------

